# No!! No!!! Blizzak No!!!! (boum!!!!)



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh... I love my dog !!!










hiiiiii you push me!!!!










ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!










Blizzak, what do you do????










I love you mom!!



















:wild::wild::wild:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

LOL, thanks for the laugh!!! pic number 3 is priceless.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope you're ok! What a big galoot!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm ok!! loll And my husband has taked full photo!!!! lolll


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh I know how that feels. Blizzack you are still a very good boy you just need a little learning about gravity.Besides the little terrier is on someone's lap!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What a mischievous look in the second photo, silly dog.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL!! What a perfect set of pictures, definitely made me laugh. Thanks for posting these!!!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for a wonderful laugh! Your face is priceless in the one pic and his look in the other is great. He knew what he was up to!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome pics your hubby caught it all! I see Everest watching the action from someone's lap. I hope you are ok!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL Nice Sequence!


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't look at these pics with food in your mouth!!!!
So. Sweet.
Beautiful dog. I love your dog too!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:laugh: Silly Blizzak


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHA! Too cute! He loves you that's obvious!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That is so great. I love those photos. He just wants to be a lap dog mom! He is a beautiful boy too.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

loll "lap dog" !!! I love this expression!


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

Love these  
Blizzak is so handsome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh my... gravity is something I'm still trying to explain to my pup 
Glad you're okay!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL!!!! Priceless and hilarious!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

hilarious... hilarious.. Pfffffffffffff!!! :crazy::crazy::help:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL LOL I knew where that was headed with the first photo! Blizzak is such a hunk!

Lee


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL! Awesome sequence! Thanks for the good laugh! I needed that...


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> LOL! Awesome sequence! Thanks for the good laugh! I needed that...


It's free lolll


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I love how your expressions match in the second picture. Great photo set!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

had a good laugh, thanks


----------



## Gsdcooper (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for making me smile!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures!!! I hope you managed to totally miss the trailer door!!!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

my husband and my friend were very afraid for my head ... I have avoided the door!!!! (just 2 inches)


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the feeling is mutual! He loves you too!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics...boys are so silly


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Too funny... I now know I'm not alone.. LOL


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! Silly boy.

In the very first pic, he really, truly looks like he is smiling!  

Funny pics and a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

bahahaha thanks for the good laugh! Pictures are priceless!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for a great laugh!
Glad you missed the door!!
Knowing from experience, those doors are tough.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You ways seem to have such a good time with your dogs. Glad you're alright though.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really got a good chuckle out of these pictures! Thanks for being brave enough to post them. I always laugh at myself Your dogs would do anything for you. Good boys and girls!


----------

